# 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0L will crank but not start; has had crankshaft sensor code several times even after replacing it



## purplesmiles (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey, so my sister has a 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0L. It has thrown the code for the crankshaft sensor several times. We have replaced the crankshaft sensor 3 times now. She was driving it and it started losing power and stuttering. She parked it and since then, it will crank but not start. We have replaced the fuel pump/filter, the crankshaft sensor (3 times now), the camshaft sensor, the throttle body/TPS sensor, and even the batteries in the key fobs. It still will not start. It is getting gas. We have checked all the fuses and relays. We think our next stop is either the computer or to see if it has jumped time. My dad has been a mechanic his whole life and he is at a loss for what it could be. Any been through this and can give us ideas? She hasn't had the car very long and is tired of sinking money into it when nothing is fixing it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll assume it's still posting DTCs since you replaced the crank sensor. I'll assume the P0335 DTC is the one you're still getting. If you're getting more one DTC, list all of them here on the forum so that we can further help you. Here are other possible causes that can produce a P0335:
● Harness or connectors
(circuit is open or shorted.]
(Accelerator pedal position sensor
circuit is shorted.)
(Refrigerant pressure sensor circuit
is shorted.)
(EVAP control system pressure
sensor circuit is sorted.)
● Refrigerant pressure sensor
● EVAP control system pressure sensor
● Defect in the signal plate


----------



## purplesmiles (Jun 8, 2021)

It is giving the P0335 code each time. Thank you for the information. Will all of those problems cause it to crank but not start?


----------



## purplesmiles (Jun 8, 2021)

rogoman said:


> I'll assume it's still posting DTCs since you replaced the crank sensor. I'll assume the P0335 DTC is the one you're still getting. If you're getting more one DTC, list all of them here on the forum so that we can further help you. Here are other possible causes that can produce a P0335:
> ● Harness or connectors
> (circuit is open or shorted.]
> (Accelerator pedal position sensor
> ...


It is giving the P0335 code each time. Thank you for the information. Will all of those problems cause it to crank but not start?


----------



## purplesmiles (Jun 8, 2021)

We now know that it is not firing at all (creating spark). Something is keeping it from firing (creating spark).


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

purplesmiles said:


> It is giving the P0335 code each time. Thank you for the information. Will all of those problems cause it to crank but not start?


Yes, all of those circuits are interrelated possibly causing the ECU not to pulse the ignition coil packs. The following possible problems can cause a *no start* condition:
● Harness or connectors
(circuit is open or shorted.]
(Accelerator pedal position sensor
circuit is shorted.)
(Refrigerant pressure sensor circuit
is shorted.)
(EVAP control system pressure
sensor circuit is sorted.)
● Refrigerant pressure sensor
● EVAP control system pressure sensor
● Defect in the signal plate

Since you replaced the crank sensor 3 times and still a *no start*, at this point it's best to download a copy of the Factory Service Manual (FSM) from this site and start trouble shooting:


2007 Nissan Sentra PDF Owner's Manuals


The section you need to use is EC.PDF; it contains diagnostic trouble shooting procedures. You'll need to have access to a multimeter for testing continuity and voltages. 

As a side note: When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Get a flashlight and magnifier and have a good look at the female connector pins. Those push-latch connectors are prone to leaking when they get a little beat-up, and it only takes a small amount of corrosion to keep the sensor from working right.


----------



## purplesmiles (Jun 8, 2021)

Just to give a bit of an update. We have ordered 2 sensors and 2 connectors for those sensors. The transmission speed sensor and it's connector are melted together. This is something we had previously fixed a couple of months ago but has happened again so we are looking into getting the heat shield for the catalytic converter (it's missing for some reason-she just got the car about 4 or 5 months ago) so it won't happen again. We have also decided to replace the connector for the crankshaft sensor. The wires going into it are exposed a little bit (like something cut across both of them) and it doesn't look real great (kinda looks like oil may have gotten down in it) and we are also going to get the crankshaft sensor again. It will be next week before they will be in so I'll update when we know if those will fix the problem. Thank you guys for your help so far.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Keep us posted.


----------

